# BREAKING IN RIFLE



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

I just bot a new remington 700 in 300 win mag. What is the best way to break in this rifle, Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Shoot.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Shoot.


Gosh MT... that sounds complex and comprehensive.

Fox, I'd tell you to start out by shooting a box through it. Then take it home clean it up entirely, getting all of the oil off of it. Take your favorite cleaning kit and re-oil it, clean the action and grooves. Dry it off again, removing all the traces of the oil. Take it back to the range and set a target up 50 yds away. Practice getting a handle on the recoil. Then start working on getting the scope sighted in (i'm assuming you're getting a scope for a gun that big). Start in close and make sure the rings are tight. Determine if you can get close consistent groups. Once you get consistent tight groups, starting backing off 50 yds at a time until you stop getting tight groups. Move back in 50 yds and start your practice session off from there each time. Take note of what your max consistent range is.....

Good Luck!

Ryan

.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm sure somebody is going to disagree but you dont have to break a barrel in.....IMHO. Its kind of like when some people think you have to cut the throat and bleed your deer and some people dont.

Although, it definately wont hurt to do it. The different methods of barrel breaking in is as diverse as types of rifles. There are various methods. Almost all include a series of rounds followed by a cleaning of some sort. The series of rounds put through the rifle before a cleaning depends on who you talk to.

IMO....a clean and cool barrel are the two most important "barrel maintence" (for lack of a better term) tips I can give you.

If you want specific techniques just do a search on line. You will find a million of them....good luck picking which one you want. :wink:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Certainly some disagree, but I've yet to see any proof that you will get the burrs to lay down more by breaking the barrel in than you will by shooting it normally.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

What i did on my browning , was

shot 5 cleaned, 
shot 5 cleaned until i hit 20 , it sucked but i do not regret it. 
Why take the chance of not making your weapon as accurate as you can .
even if you do break it in , in what ever manner you wish, no harm will be done.
Dont break it in , possible harm is there.

Go to the range with cleaning kit in hand and enjoy the day.
other then hunting i love to shoot so i guess i would take the time and break it in ,all you are out is some cleaning solvent and patches and some time ,you can enjoy in the great outdoors.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I used to be of that mind too, until I realized that I have things to do. I tried to break in my Thompson 22, but in reality I probably did more damage running a cleaning rod up and down the barrel than good I did to the barrel. People report the same accuracy from theirs, who have not broken it in.

I figure that breaking barrels in is a relatively new craze. People shot well for hundreds of years without breaking their barrels in, so why should I bother. It is a matter of opinion really.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Instead of putting in the whole story I will give you the link. It is a good read.

http://www.kriegerbarrels.com/RapidCat/ ... anyId=1246

Initially you should perform the shoot-one-shot-and-clean cycle for five cycles. If fouling hasn't reduced, fire five more cycles and so on until fouling begins to drop off. At that point shoot three shots before cleaning and observe. If fouling is reduced, fire five shots before cleaning. It is interesting to shoot groups during the three and five shot cycles.

Stainless Chrome moly 
5 one-shot cycles 5 - 25 - one-shot cycles 
1 three-shot cycle 2 - three-shot cycles 
1 five-shot cycle 1 - five-shot cycle

Rather than being birthed like a normal child, Chuck Norris instead decided to punch his way out of his mother's womb. Shortly thereafter he grew a beard.


----------



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks to all for your advice, and good shooting to everyone!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I used to do the 1 shot clean, 1 shot clean etc for 10 rounds, the 5 shots clean, etc. etc. etc. Then I spoke to a well known barrel maker who's name I'm not supposed to mention. He laughed about the break-in procedures and said "Yeah sure go ahead and do it if it makes you feel better, all it really does is wear out the barrel faster, but then I'll sell more barrels that way."

Then he said, "seriously, there is no need to break-in a barrel, just shoot it and clean it as you normally would."

So, I don't break them in anymore.

It's your rifle, whatever works for you, is what is best for you.

Just shoot it alot.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is an interesting read on barrel break-in. I usually load a couple different loads (about 10 each) and test them out on a new rifle. Go home with results and clean. Then do it again another day with some new loads if the first were not what I was looking for or hotter loads than the day before. I agree with the just shoot point of view.

http://www.snipercountry.com/Articles/Barrel_BreakIn_II.asp

Good shooting.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'll usually make about fifty passes with a patch soaked with JB Bore Paste. If there are any microscopic burrs left fom factory machining, that'll usually take care of them. Although my research is far from scientific, I'll swear the bores don't foul as easily after a JB treatment. You have to clean the bore on a new rifle anyhow, so why not? I like the "just shoot a lot" advice. That's a good solution for lot's of life's problems. Burl


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I do my first cleaning of a new rifle with JB Bore Paste, then I clean it with Hoppe's #9 for carbon fouling and sweets 7.62 copper solvent for copper fouling.

Every 500 rounds or so I use the JB Bore Paste again.

Works for me.

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Do you guys keep your Hoppe's and sweets in plastic squeeze bottles??? Do the solvents react adversely with the plastic??? I have seen guys store their solvents in plastic squeeze bottles but I have always shyed away from it. If the solvent doesnt deteriorate the bottles; it looks like it would be really handy. I have always just kept the solvents in their glass bottles.....messy but safe. Thanks!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The last bottle of Sweets I bought came in a plastic bottle. I leave most of the Hoppe's 9 in the glass bottle, but I have a small plastic bottle with a spray nozzle that I use for Hoppe's, and I leave the solvent in there. Have not noticed any deterioration of the bottle.

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, thats what I thought. I just didnt know for sure. I have seen guys at the range with their solvents in squeeze bottles and it looked like a good idea.

I picked up my rifle (A3 G) yesterday and it was filthy dirty. The shot record data book says they put 24 rounds through it at the factory. I can tell you this....they failed to clean it afterwards. :eyeroll: None the less, I have a target (supplied by FNH) with a .43" 3 shot group from 100 yards. I guess they send the test target with the rifle. I thought that was pretty cool. Not too shabby for only having 24 rounds through it. Its only going to get better!!

Now all I have to do is rob a bank to be able to put the scope I want on it...... :lol: Oh well, I'll get it when I get it. Thanks....Lee. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Burly1

I agree with you on the JB. I get a little more aggressive by using a patch guide and running patches with Semichrome polish. About 50 or 60 strokes, then to the JB. I only do this with a new rifle. Your right about fouling less. I do it with handguns also. My S&W 629 will shoot lead at 1200, even 1400 fps all day without worrying about lead build up. Clean it when I get home.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Beings my rifle has already been shot. Will JB still work?? I have never used the stuff before. When you say 50-60 strokes....do you mean with the same patch?? I went out and bought some last night. I usually dont pay this much attention to my rifles but with this one I am going to do everything possible.

Also, when you say "patch guide".....I assume you mean the one with the little eyelit in it and not the jag. I just want to make sure that is what you are talking about. It would be kind of hard to "scrub" with a jag. Thanks.....Lee


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Jiffy,

With a custom rifle like that the barrel has already been lapped and should not need to be done again. Check with FNH on barrel maintenance. Using JB may void your warranty! I'm anxious to here how she shoots when you get it all together.

Good shooting! :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Longshot,

I guess I hadnt even thought of that. It may have already been done. I guess I dont know. I'm going to take your advice and contact FN. Your right, better safe than sorry. Thanks!! I still HAVE to clean it though.....I cant stand it being dirty. I'll just wait on the JB for now.

Hey, once I get her together your more than welcome to pull the trigger on her if you like. I hopefully will have my scope by June sometime....baring any catastrophic breakdowns of any sort!! :wink:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Sounds like a plan. I hope to have my new 300WM ready by then also. Let me know when you get it done I'll make a trip and drop off the family at the sister-in-law's place in south Fargo.

Later


----------

